# Genbukan Documentary



## ThuNder_FoOt (Feb 8, 2004)

Did anyone have the pleasure of watching the video documentary on the Genbukan Ninjutsu system? I watched it tis past weekend on the Fitness Channel I believe?? (cable) and it was very interesting. I wished I would have taped it.:soapbox:


----------



## arnisador (Feb 8, 2004)

What was the name of the special? Maybe it'll be repeated!


----------



## pknox (Feb 8, 2004)

I saw it too -- it's the same one that ran on the Discovery Channel a year or so back (FitTV and DC are owned by the same people).  In addition to the Genbukan piece, there was also some on Goju (Meibukan, I think), as well as Juko-kai (Combat Ki).  I am pretty sure the program was called "Martial Arts: Way of the Warrior."  

Here's an article about James Wright, the gentleman profiled in the Genbukan section of the program:

http://thescotsman.scotsman.com/s2.cfm?id=334782002


If you click on the link below, you could purchase either the DVD or VHS version of the program, as well as a couple of other MA-related programs DC has aired in the past:

http://shopping.discovery.com/store...d=-1&sppp=8&categoryId=&keywords=martial+arts


----------

